# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  «إماراتية» تبتكر صرافاً آلياً للمعاقين

## عفاف الهدى

(Alwatan) كتبت آمنة بهزاد:  

لم تبالي بنظرة الناس إليها، ولم تكترث لإعاقتها الجسدية، ولم تجعل ذلك  حاجزاً عن مساعدة غيرها وتقديم مبتكرات تساهم في تخفيف وتسهيل حياة ذوي الاحتياجات  الخاصة، فقد سعت الشابة الإماراتية "فاطمة صالح" بكل عزيمة وإرادة إلى ابتكار آلة  صراف آلي تسهل حياة المعاقين، متميزة بذلك عن غيرها من ذوات الاحتياجات الخاصة في  الإبداع والابتكار. 

وفي هذا الصدد قالت "فاطمة" لصحيفة "الاتحاد"  الإماراتية "لأني أعاني شللاً في قدمي فإني أجد صعوبة في سحب نقودي من الصراف  الآلي، وأضطر إلى الاستعانة بإخوتي لذلك، وهذا لا يشـعرني بالاســتقلالية والخصوصية  على الرغم من تعاون أسرتي معي وعدم تقصيرهم في واجبي". 

وأضافت "لكنه شــعور  يراود كــل من لديه إعـاقة تدفعــه إلى الاعتماد على الآخرين خصوصا أنني أحيانا  أحتاج للمال ولا يوجد في البيت أحد من إخوتي يمكنه الذهاب لسحبه لي".

وأفادت  "فاطمة" أنها تمكنت بمساعدة أختها من تقصير طول جهاز السحب الآلي، وعمل فتحة في  أسفله تتناسب مع طول الكرسي المتحرك، وكذلك تغيير وضع لوحة المفاتيح بحيث تكون  مائلة للأمام ليسهل النظر إليها، وإضافة لغة "برايل" على لوحة المفاتيح، وإصدار  فاتورة بنفس اللغة ليتمكن من استخدامه أصحاب الإعاقة البصرية والإعاقة الجسدية ومن  لديهم حالة التقزم إلى جانب الناس العاديين الأصحاء.

----------

رنيم الحب (01-20-2011), 

فرح (01-20-2011)

----------


## الحوراء الزينبيه

تسلمي ع الخبريه

----------

فرح (01-20-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا عالمرور غناتي

----------


## فرح

يسلموووو يالغلا هــــدى..
ماشاء الله 
ابتكااار رااائع ..ربي يحفظها 
هدى غناااتي مشكوووره 
وربي لايحرمنا عطر عطااائك..
موفقه

----------


## رنيم الحب

*ماشـآء الله .. ~ 
الطمووح لآيقتصر على أحد 
فكلٍ يسعى لتحقيق حـآجته 
فهاهي سعت وجآهدت لكي تصل إلى مبتغــآآها .. ووصلت 

فيآليت كل من يقرأهـآ يستفيد منها 

يسلموو غـآليتي .. 
**عفآف** 
على الطرح القيم .. 
ولآحرمنا الله من عطـآءكِ الوفير .. 
موفقة لكل خير .. 
تحيـآآتي القلبية.. 
.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورات غناتي عالمرور من هنا

----------

